# Luminators - WIP



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Gang!

I want to tell you a little story before I show you these pictures. It's a Psudeo-advertising story, so bear with me.  

The local movie theatre in High River has a deal on advertising. For $360 a year + tax, you can have your business advertised on the big screen using their slide projector. The slide shows for 8 seconds, three times before the movie starts, so 24 seconds in total. 

I think I'm going to advertise Monster Hobbies this way as a LOT of people in town go to the theatre, especially in the summer.

Since I want to show the best possible side of our store, I thought that I could use some of my model kits in interesting ways to show people what you could build. 

I thought about it for a while and then the idea of using the Luminators kits under Black Lights could be quite Kool. I could also paint my store name in Neon on a piece of cardboard and place it in the shot somewhere. Under Blacklights, everythign would "Pop Out" at the audience.

The thought of one of my model kits being 12 feet tall in a movie theatre is so Kool!

I need to finish these Luminator kits, but anyway, here's some tests I did using my digital Camera, which can't focus as well in the dark. When I use my older Pentax Spotmatic, I can leave the shutter open longer which will burn the image into the film better. 

The Ghosts and little monster figures are toys I collected and kept from my younger days. Let me know what you guys think of this concept. Would you come to the store if you saw these on the big screen?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

cool idea !! i think it'd be worth your advertizing $$ .
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, That Frank is in yellow plastic, all the ones I've seen were orange. Or is it some trick of the light?...otto


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

He's orange. It's a trick of the lights. Look at the Dracula Glow base beside him. That's yellow, but it looks kinda greenish.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Seems like a good idea to me. It's kind of an intrigueing (sp) presentation, how about including a blow-up of your business card in there somehow ?? That's pretty eye-catching also.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> He's orange. It's a trick of the lights. Look at the Dracula Glow base beside him. That's yellow, but it looks kinda greenish.


 Ow waitaminit! Dracula was supposed to be in green plastic! Maybe we have stumbled upon an odd canadian color after all. LOL..otto


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good idea; this may be the kind of advertising which the model kit industry has been needing and failing to think up all this time! 
And it will set a nice sort of tradition: in 30 or 40 years people wil be saying they remember how when they were kids scary model kits were advertised at the cinema before the films etc.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey, for 30 bucks a month it's worth a shot. Is that deductable as a business expense?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...write off as "Advertising".

I just finished gluing a totally "Nude" frankenstein together. "Nude", as in "without paint". I will photograph him tonight under blacklights.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The finished Frankenstein.
















I think my digital camera has reached it's limit. I'm now going to try using the old 35mm camera. It always works better in the dark.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

whoa ! i'm glad you posted those new pics . got that nightmare image of a "totally nude frankenstein " outta my head .  
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Were you afraid you'd see his Franken-dork?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I thought he traded that to Gene Wilder ??


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

he vud haff an Enormous shvanshtooker ! 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

But would it glow as well?


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

The pics look great!!! Advertising is the way to go!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Finished The Mummy yesterday in the store. Took about 3 hours as I was filing down mismatched seam lines and then sanding them out and remelting out the scratches with Testor's liquid glue. 

I'll tell you all something! WORK IN A WELL VENTALATED AREA! the glue smell was getting so bad, I thought I was in the '60's!

Anyway, here he is beside Frankenstein and all his little friends under the Black Light.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool idea, very forward thinking. 

I wouldn't put things in the picture that you weren't selling in the store (mini ghosts). And, since it is being blown up onto a movie screen - sharp detail is ESSENTIAL. Go for an attractive composition. Good luck.

Chris


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I remember thinking "Why!?" when these were released (although I was _more_ than happy to cover them with primer as a cheap way of rebooting the Aurora collection of my youth and grabbed everyone I could find on close-out), but I've gotta' admit - them Loominaters look pretty cool with the black light treatmeant.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> I remember thinking "Why!?" when these were released (although I was _more_ than happy to cover them with primer as a cheap way of rebooting the Aurora collection of my youth and grabbed everyone I could find on close-out), but I've gotta' admit - them Loominaters look pretty cool with the black light treatmeant.


That's about as close as Scott has _ever_ come to endorsing any 'GLOW' kit. I'd take that as a real compliment, Madcap!

- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm having an epiphany.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kool! ThanX all! I have just finished the Wolfman at the store today and that only leaves Dracula, which is the most complicated kit due to how many things are on the base. The Trees, the Bats, The Spider and Dracula himself with his 3 piece cape.

I can't help but think that under normal light, these guys look like candies.

"I wouldn't put things in the picture that you weren't selling in the store (mini ghosts). And, since it is being blown up onto a movie screen - sharp detail is ESSENTIAL. Go for an attractive composition. Good luck."

Thanx for the help Chris. When I do the final photo, there will only be the 4 Luminators monsters and a neon sign above them saying "Visit Monster Hobbies!" or something like that.

I will also be taking the pictures using a "Professional" 35 mm camera instead of the low dollar digital camera. Besides, I find that this digital camera can't focus in on the kits. But it will do for now to show you guys what the Luminators look like under black lights. So far, the response is GREAT!

As for the little "glow friends", they are just here temporarily as I don't really want to dismantle my dresser display for just one shot or two shots on the digicam.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I'm having an epiphany.


Is there medication for that? :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

3 more pics. The first one is of the mummy on his own.










The second and thrid are all three together. The Mummy, Frankenstein and The Wolf Man. Strangly, The Wolf Man turned green under the Black Lights. Perhaps it's how the Digi Cam is reading things?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The few Luminator wolfman kits I've seen were green plastic. What colour is this one?...otto


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Far Out!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

He's yellow, like the Dracula base beside The Mummy in the above solo picture.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Stayed up to 3:00 am building Dracula. Finally got him finished and took a pic of him under the blacklights.

I think I can now start taking pics with regular 35mm film. The only thing I hate is having to stay up until late at night trying to have it dark enough to take the pics under black lights. Why didn't I think of this project in the winter when it became dark at 5:30 pm?

Anyway, enjoy the pics!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MCR, what type of black light are you using and what wattage, etc.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's one of the long Flurescent tube type common at Walmart. It's a F15T8 Fluorescent Lamps 15 Watts.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks MCR, I've got mine under an F8T5 battery powered and it's not bright enough really. Only I don't have a convenient place to plug in an AC light.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The house 120V plug-in seems to work the best. I have 3 of these lights. I've even seen them in red.


----------

